# Additional Antenna Cable



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

Good afternoon

Has anyone added an additional antenna cable for satellite receiver from the overhead locker where the factory fitted digital amplifier / satellite control box is situated to the tv socket in the rear bedroom of a Comanche or Delaware?

just looking for tips or ideas on the best way to do this

Regards


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Do I take it that you have had the additional satellite dome and receiver fitted ???

If so what receiver do you have ?
Make and model would be helpful.
Does it currently only give satellite pictures to the cab mounted screen ?

It could be that you may be able to tap into the RF output (if it has one) from the receiver and feed that along the existing cable to the rear TV...
Should it not have RF out (tv type socket on rear, like on the old video recorders) then you can either fit an RF amp inline, otherwise it's a case of running a cable to carry the AV (video/audio) to the rear telly...

Another option could be a wireless AV sender.


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Antenna cable*

Hi
I have an Oyster II dish and controller, the receiver is built into the Avtex TV situated in the rear bedroom the cab has just the terrestrial freeview

with the set up I describe I would like the ability to either have satellite or terrestrial in the bedroom without the need to faff around changing cables etc and the cab area has the terrestrial freeview.

I did think of having a receiver in the overhead locker but have got the TV with the built in satellite receiver I may at some stage get a SKY box and convert it to 12 volt and then use this but then that is a bit more involved

regards


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

we can have either in the front or back, only problem, the speakers mounted above the rear bed, play sound from the front tv/drop down, so i need to disconnect them? anyone done this or do i just take the covers off and disconnect? maybe there is a fuse somewhere but i cannot find it


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

Chief wigwam you don't need to disconnect your rear speakers just turn them both down to -9 on the front touch screen ( fader )


----------

